# One way van hire from UK to Spain



## dodfaescotland (Dec 28, 2018)

We have purchased a property in VillaMartin and looking to take our thinsg across by renting a van and going via the ferry from Portsmouth to Bibao. Looking for the best one way van hire from Aberdeen Scotland to VillaMartin.


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

Is that VillaMartin near Arcos de la Frontera? Liz


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

dodfaescotland said:


> We have purchased a property in VillaMartin and looking to take our thinsg across by renting a van and going via the ferry from Portsmouth to Bibao. Looking for the best one way van hire from Aberdeen Scotland to VillaMartin.


https://www.way2gohire.com/home/

We used this company when we moved, very easy, very professional, and reasonably priced.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You might also want to look at the various Man-'n-van people who do regular trips from UK to Spain.


----------



## dodfaescotland (Dec 28, 2018)

LizFox said:


> Is that VillaMartin near Arcos de la Frontera? Liz


It is VillaMartin beside PLaya Flamence and the Zania Boulevard, I think there are a few with same name


----------



## dodfaescotland (Dec 28, 2018)

stevesainty said:


> https://www.way2gohire.com/home/
> 
> We used this company when we moved, very easy, very professional, and reasonably priced.


Great thanks, I was looking at them and seemed pretty reasonable


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Firstly, I need to say upfront that I am biased as I run a "Man & Van " service. They say £1400 is average cost of all expenses, I assure you that is the absolute minimum it can be and £1700 - £1800 is more realistic in the "off season" and more in the summer when the ferry companies ramp up the price of a crossing. Also a lwb Iveco Daily has a payload of just under 1 ton, not 1.5 tons and the Spanish Traffico do stop and weigh the vehicle regularally. /SNIP/


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Though I ended up not needing his services, I had some back and forth q&a with this mover, and he was very easy to communicate with. https://www.facebook.com/mikeboyletransport/


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

davids0865 said:


> Firstly, I need to say upfront that I am biased as I run a "Man & Van " service. They say £1400 is average cost of all expenses, I assure you that is the absolute minimum it can be and £1700 - £1800 is more realistic in the "off season" and more in the summer when the ferry companies ramp up the price of a crossing. Also a lwb Iveco Daily has a payload of just under 1 ton, not 1.5 tons and the Spanish Traffico do stop and weigh the vehicle regularally./snip/
> 
> ---
> Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

_Si_ said:


> Sorry to butt it's got me thinking about doing this in the other direction in a few months instead of renting a storage unit; are the rates you mention all inclusive or are ferry tickets etc added on?
> 
> ---
> Castilla y León | Andalucía


Yes all inclusive and fully insured and a legal business.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

sorry duplicate


----------



## roscarbon (Apr 18, 2019)

My mum is looking to buy a van in the Alicante (Orihuela actually) area, she wants a UK registered one ideally as she is moving back after 15 years in Spain. One way hire Spain to UK is also considered (going by the state of the few vans she has seen so far!)


----------

